# WKC



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

this year WKC will be live streaming on their web site breed judging - sport group Tues Feb 17th 8am - 11am - if you can find what time the HV & WHV will be on - PLEASE post so I do not have 2 watch 4 3hrs LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> this year WKC will be live streaming on their web site breed judging - sport group Tues Feb 17th 8am - 11am - if you can find what time the HV &* WHV* will be on - PLEASE post so I do not have 2 watch 4 3hrs LOL


now then Ron, don't you be getting tempted to "the dark side"....that's our best kept secret this side of the pond


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

smooth or wired - so much DEVIL in both of them - good owners R "from the dark side"


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> smooth or wired - so much DEVIL in both of them - good owners R "from the dark side"


until I see them both in the field, side by side, I won't even think to cast an opinion Ron, we have a proliferation of wires on the shoot I frequent, no shorties, and all wires have their own traits. Truly, Spider and Tango, range nowhere near as far as Ruby, they're full wires,....Ruby is a smooth/wire,,, do smoothies range farther than wires? or is it that I encourage Rubes to get out there? ) I do )..Elvis will V a pup that will be a bird dog and be worked his little arse off in his lifetime, he'll love it


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Let me go to the field again - to a lonely field and sky - all I ask - a V - and a bird to guide him by !!! truth is - a balance of range & coursing - I like out a 100yds - 50yds left & rt coursing - this is on wild birds - puts the **** bird under my GUN - LOL- the only thing that holds back a V - the owner - let them reach out - then bring them back !!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The Vs should be up Tuesday morning for judging, not sure what time. Here's a link for the live stream. http://characterchatter.usanetwork.com/wkc/show.php 

I have heard wires are closer ranging. Scout stays pretty close, but she can be tempted to go out farther if running with another dog. The type of cover/ size of fields I've trained in probably affected that too. I think Elvis will learn from his big sis! It might be good to have dogs at different ranges though.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Reminder for Tuesday morning, Feb. 17th...

and THANKS to einspanner for the link!! ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Here are the breed judgings

Wirehaired V: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/Breed Judging/2015/Sporting/pid:4A8nD8LgFp7W

Vizsla:
http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/Breed Judging/2015/Sporting/pid:qd42xVCMvc0G

And Sporting Group: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/videos/Best of Group/2015/pid:UkcEhOBJuJSy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ein -TY - PIKE not as pretty as those mutts - but my money would have been on him !!!! always on STACK - the tail - always up !!!! PIKE knows he is a bad AZZ dog & shows it !!!! LOL


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

It was nice to see that the V chosen as the Select bitch has a SH title on her.

Would be nice to see more working dogs in the conformation ring, as isn't that what it's all about? Proving structure that has a purpose!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

org - I agree !!!!!!!!!! give me Go - then Show - I like a broad chest - big ears - a hard body - all 2 geather scent - PIKE & the V's before him - RULE the fields they run in !!!!!! I did smile once again at the WKC breed choice - with all the pups - the noise - PIKE would V on HIGH ALERT - TAIL UP - STACKED & ready 2 GO - I LOL when a handler has 2 lift the tail when the judge walks by - grab my nose !!!!!! PIKE would rip the heart out of the JUDGE - this is his MONEY TICKET !!!!!! LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> org - I agree !!!!!!!!!! give me Go - then Show - I like a broad chest - big ears - a hard body - all 2 geather scent - PIKE & the V's before him - RULE the fields they run in !!!!!! I did smile once again at the WKC breed choice - with all the pups - the noise - PIKE would V on HIGH ALERT - TAIL UP - STACKED & ready 2 GO - I LOL when a handler has 2 lift the tail when the judge walks by - grab my nose !!!!!! PIKE would rip the heart out of the JUDGE - this is his MONEY TICKET !!!!!! LOL


Funny REM,

I was thinking the same thing about our Brook .......

Anybody, let alone a judge try to slip their hand between my boy's back legs and grip his,

'Crown Jewells' 

Wouldn't get out of that show ring alive ;D ;D ;D

FACT!!!!!  

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> R said:
> 
> 
> > org - I agree !!!!!!!!!! give me Go - then Show - I like a broad chest - big ears - a hard body - all 2 geather scent - PIKE & the V's before him - RULE the fields they run in !!!!!! I did smile once again at the WKC breed choice - with all the pups - the noise - PIKE would V on HIGH ALERT - TAIL UP - STACKED & ready 2 GO - I LOL when a handler has 2 lift the tail when the judge walks by - grab my nose !!!!!! PIKE would rip the heart out of the JUDGE - this is his MONEY TICKET !!!!!! LOL
> ...


Ruby would be the same Hobbsy,,,and she doesn't even have any crown jewels ha ha!


----------

